# My husband ex



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

My husband ex trying hurting his job.
By the law every year money payments change. Basically we send a more money we shouldn't.

She go to his work and telling his boss that we don't send a money right away and instead send a money a day late. And less send a money. She lie.

So we are trying talk to the law again.
Want to clear with her.
So that she can't keep use his work.

Is anything possible any of ideas that she stop that or do you guys think best ideas get law
I know get law also need pay we don't really want spend money on that..


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Is this in the United States?


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Your husbands 'boss' does not determine how much is paid to his ex-wife.

Your husband needs to tell him this, plus, that he needs to ignore the woman.
Have him say this politely!

If the boss refuses, and gets involved, than a lawyer (on his Letterhead stationary) should write this boss a letter, explaining that it is the courts that mandate, the _how-much_ money and when.

..........................................................................................

Oh, did the divorce go through the US American Court system?
If so, what were the terms?

If not, the ex-wife can go pound sand and get her own lawyer, yes, in the states to do her talking.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

It's possible this man has a child support income withholding order and the employer isn't correctly complying with it.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Is he still in the military or a civilian contractor? When are all of you moving to Korea?


----------

